
Amid Thaw, Ice Trucker’s Cry: ‘We Need Greenpeace’ - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/26/world/europe/siberia-ice-climate-change.html
======
basicplus2
Time to start using hovercrafts

